# 03 2.5s - replace precat?



## noeffort (Apr 4, 2008)

bought a 2003 2.5s with 68k miles. In excellent condition. 

Would like to know if I should replace the Precat as a preventive measure from having the catastropic failure I have read about. If yes, this looks like a http://www.amazon.com/Nissan-Catalytic-Converter-Manifold-Installation/dp/B005MZMLVE

Recall R0606 update cat was completed 10/2006 @ 31k miles.
Does this fix the problem?

Thanks in advance.....


----------

